# The ONLY Vote that matters.



## Rane Longfox (Dec 20, 2004)

SFsite's yearly best books vote. Not to be missed. Erikson won two years ago, and we were unfairly accused of vote stuffing. Well, maybe not actually unfairly. But anyway.

THE Vote


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 20, 2004)

We should do that next year.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Dec 21, 2004)

I concur


----------



## hodor (Jan 2, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> SFsite's yearly best books vote. Not to be missed. Erikson won two years ago, and we were unfairly accused of vote stuffing. Well, maybe not actually unfairly. But anyway.
> 
> THE Vote


I intend on buying an Erikson book now and read it after I finish my two dean koontz, my ken follet, and one stephen king. Please give me a recommendation as where to start. Malazan?


----------



## aurelio (Jan 2, 2005)

I could suggest a book for everyone to include on their list!


----------



## hodor (Jan 2, 2005)

my list is never empty, that's for sure. However, feel free to give me any suggestions for books you have, and, please list comparatives to other authors and books if you can so I might be able to associate easier.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 2, 2005)

aurelio said:
			
		

> I could suggest a book for everyone to include on their list!


Now let me guess, Aurelio, it wouldn't have a palindromic title, would it?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 3, 2005)

no more books, i'm absolutly tapped out. so its whatever the library has in stock for me for a while.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 7, 2005)

hodor said:
			
		

> I intend on buying an Erikson book now and read it after I finish my two dean koontz, my ken follet, and one stephen king. Please give me a recommendation as where to start. Malazan?



Unless you have a particular fascination with canadian folklore, Malazan is Erikson's only work Check out his forum in the Authors section for his bibliography. "Gardens of the Moon" is the name of the first book.... You'll either love it or hate it


----------

